
The 100% Correct Coding Style Guide - billsparks
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/the-100-correct-coding-style-guide-5b594a1655f0
======
MwPsMltYGZFWWE
The law of triviality is interesting. Parkinson's explanation (not mentioned
in the article) was that:

"A reactor is so vastly expensive and complicated that an average person
cannot understand it, so one assumes that those who work on it understand it.
On the other hand, everyone can visualize a cheap, simple bicycle shed, so
planning one can result in endless discussions because everyone involved wants
to add a touch and show personal contribution."

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_triviality#Argument](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_triviality#Argument)

